

The Top 100 most popular Google+ users - tilt
http://socialstatistics.com/

======
mpk
What always surprises me about lists like this is that there are people who
_follow_ thousands of others and they still get taken seriously.

~~~
ipince
Why is that surprising? What's wrong about following thousands of people?

~~~
mpk
Following people implies at least a very basic interest in what they have to
say. You can't follow more than a few hundred people and still keep track of
what they're saying (and that's with a low average post count). If you're
following thousands you're either a bot or just racking up numbers in which
case the follow relationship is totally meaningless.

~~~
petercooper
I would have agreed with you once but now I think that, to a certain extent,
maintaining social connections can be a bit like _physical fitness_. I could
say you can't run under a 4 minute mile or a single race of > 100 miles, yet
people have and do while almost none of us on HN ever will.

My change of heart has come after 5 years of using Twitter. I could only
follow 100 people well at first but somehow it crept up and up. I've had quite
a few culls and now I'm at 1000 people I follow and whenever I go through the
list _I recognize almost every name_. It's not quite a 4 minute mile but I've
been able to get at least a feel for those 1000 folks and know they're ones I
appreciate following.

------
joejohnson
I still find it ironic that Mark Zuckerberg is on G+

~~~
albertzeyer
I thought/think this is a face account. Is there any evidence that this is
real?

~~~
michaelschade
Robert Scoble texted Zuck to verify, which he did.

Source: <https://twitter.com/#!/Scobleizer/status/87321128783192064> (note: he
meant "Google account" specifically in reference to "Google Plus account",
verified elsewhere).

------
joshu
Ha, I'm #60 on the list. I've said two things so far.

------
jpdelatorre
Will be very surprised if Bill Gates is on G+ although he's on Twitter. One
thing for sure, Steve Jobs will never be there.

~~~
jrockway
Is he on any social networks?

For all the imagined rivalry between Jobs and Google, doesn't the iPhone still
use Google Maps?

~~~
basugasubaku
He had a personal Facebook account but quit after being unable to keep up with
all the friend requests. Now he has a Facebook fan page.

------
flocial
I think this perfectly illustrates the trade off of leveraging existing
connections. I'm sure this list would be similar for any other "social
network" that doesn't launch from scratch and build their user base
exclusively by word of mouth.

------
jpdelatorre
Interesting... Mark Z. has more followers than Larry and Sergey.

~~~
tilt
That's about the "surprise"-buzz of seeing him registered

~~~
waterlesscloud
Also, Larry and Sergey don't have a movie about them.

------
akavi
Interesting that the only non-Anglophones seem to Chinese, and that many of
those names appear to be pseudonyms.

------
Niksko
That's it. Twist the knife a little more for us suckers who don't have Google+
invites.

~~~
gwern
Here, let me twist it a little more.

I got sent an invite today. Curious, I followed the link to see what it was
like. It told me I wasn't allowed in because my browser was unsupported
although of course Firefox was supported. My browser is Debian unstable's
Iceweasel. So I gave up and did something else.

------
mashmac2
Only one of the top 50 who can't/don't capitalize their name: Michael
Arrington.

------
tracert
Do these appear to be Google buzz stats to anyone else? Why did it redirect to
zuck's buzz?

------
re
What's with all the 0-friend Google employees?

~~~
tilt
Haven't played with settings that much yet but it could easily be they're
"hiding" people in their circles.

~~~
spullara
That is correct. Apparently that feature was made for them since few others on
that list do the same.

~~~
tonfa
Why would you do a social network with a focus on privacy and not use those
settings? ;)

------
enterneo
I want researchers to come on G+

------
bonch
Half the HN front page, as of this writing, is Google links.

~~~
derwiki
It's been like that all week. Say what you want about g+, being that
consistently on HN is remarkable.

------
thret
I'm quite happy to see Felicia Day #43. She's the hot gamer/geek from The
Guild webshow.

------
DrCatbox
I cant find myself on the list, when was it made?

